
Show HN: Text Analysis Demo Using OpenAI's Congressional Testimony Survey CCW - worldwidekatie
https://www.ameliormate.com/qualitative-analysis-demo
======
worldwidekatie
I'm the founder of AmeliorMate, a current YC Startup School company that does
text analysis/reporting. As a demo, I analyzed the responses to Jack Clark's
twitter survey conducted for OpenAI's Congressional testimony re AI and
synthetic media. CCW! [https://www.ameliormate.com/qualitative-analysis-
demo](https://www.ameliormate.com/qualitative-analysis-demo)

I'm also exploring how to be most useful to the AI/ML community with data
labeling for machine learning and would appreciate feedback from anyone with
experience in algorithm training via our anonymous survey.
[https://www.ameliormate.com/ml-survey](https://www.ameliormate.com/ml-survey)

Thank You! :)

